# thecoffeetweet: Another great video (chemex this time) from James Hoffman - http://ti



## Tweet Bot (Dec 26, 2008)

thecoffeetweet: Another great video (chemex this time) from James Hoffman - http://tinyurl.com/7xadu4

More...


----------

